

Transform any picture into a polaroid photo. Client side. - mfernandes
http://www.openxrest.com/polaroidjs/polaroid.html

======
n-gauge
Chrome Version 31.0.1650.63 m (Windows 7)

Aw Snap screen when I clicked download polaroid image.

------
mfernandes
I am looking for any feedback regarding browser compatibility. Thanks.

